# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Afslanken;de valkuil van de lente - Artikel

## Agnes574

> Afslanken : de valkuil van de lente
> 
> Nu de lente begint, worden we weer overspoeld met informatie over vermageringskuren. Hoe kunnen we voorkomen dat we in die jaarlijks terugkerende val trappen? 
> 
> Hoe maak je een onderscheid tussen een goed en een slecht dieet ? 
> Er zijn heel veel verschillende diëten. Er zijn totaal geschifte diëten en er zijn er die ronduit gevaarlijk zijn voor de gezondheid. Maar hoe kan je weten welk dieet wat waard is? Waar moet u op letten om niet bedrogen uit te komen?


(bron en meer info: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

